# στις κακές / στις καλές



## filolino

Can anybody tell me what the meaning is of "Με βρήκες στις κακές μου"? What is στις κακές and what is στις καλές? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Αγγελος

"You have found me in a bad mood." It can refer to one's physical state (a headache, perhaps) or to one's mental disposition (say you ask somebody for a favor and he dismisses you summarily, not because he has anything against you but because he has just had a quarrel with his wife.)
Στις καλές μου/σου/του  means "ιn a good mood"


----------



## filolino

Αγγελος said:


> "You have found me in a bad mood." It can refer to one's physical state (a headache, perhaps) or to one's mental disposition (say you ask somebody for a favor and he dismisses you summarily, not because he has anything against you but because he has just had a quarrel with his wife.)
> Στις καλές μου/σου/του  means "ιn a good mood"


Thank you very much


----------



## Andrious

Αγγελος said:


> "You have found me in a bad mood." It can refer to one's physical state (a headache, perhaps) or to one's mental disposition (say you ask somebody for a favor and he dismisses you summarily, not because he has anything against you but because he has just had a quarrel with his wife.)



I´d say it´s more likely to refer to mental disposition.


----------



## bearded

στις κακές / στις καλές
Why are these expressions feminine plural? Is there an implicit word (_un mot sousentendu_)? Thanks in advance for explaining.


----------



## Andrious

Nice question. I've never thought about it. Perhaps the implicit word is "μέρες".


----------



## dmtrs

bearded said:


> στις κακές / στις καλές
> Why are these expressions feminine plural? Is there an implicit word (_un mot sousentendu_)?



There should have been such a word, for sure, but I have never wondered what, or have I heard someone stating it.
It could be either one among _στιγμές, ώρες, μέρες_ or other similar nouns.
There is also the expression _Εἰναι στις μαύρες του_ meaning he's depressed (same 'omission').
Also: _Έχει τις κλειστές του_ (=_He's not in a mood to go out_).

Similarly:_ Δεν είναι στα καλά του_ (=_He's out of his mind_), where the 'omitted' noun is in neutral plural, and the relevant _Έλα στα συγκαλά σου_ (=_get yourself together_ - a somewhat dated phrase).

The expressions _(Πήγαινε) στο καλό! (= Farewell / Fare well / Fare thee well) _or _Άντε [or Άει] στο καλό! (with the same meaning as the previous one or, ironically, =Get out of here!)_ may be of the same kind.

We never cared for the 'missing' nouns, I think, which must have been long forgotten.


----------



## bearded

Thank you again for your exhaustive responses.


----------

